# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Sông công hotel đà nẵng, mừng khai trương, siêu khuyến mãi

## CHIPIUDN

VỊ TRÍ LÝ TƯỞNG
Ngay sát bãi biển Mỹ Khê, một trong 6 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh. Dễ dàng tiếp cận các điểm du lịch chính của Đà Nẵng hay phụ cận như khu du lịch Bà Nà, phố cổ Hội An, thánh địa Mỹ Sơn…                                
PHÒNG NGỦ         
- 127 phòng rộng rãi, hiện đại với tầm nhìn toàn cảnh bãi biển Mỹ Khê và sông Hàn.
- Ăn sáng tự chọn đa dạng & phong phú.
ẨM THỰC: Sông Công Restaurant & Bar:
- Trang trí ấm cúng, trang nhã với 200 chỗ phục vụ các món ăn Việt Nam và quốc tế chỉ từ 150 nghìn/ suất.
- Quầy bar với nhiều món đồ uống: trà, cà phê, cocktail, nước trái cây…
PHÒNG HỘI THẢO, HỘI NGHỊ
- Phòng hội thảo, phòng đa năng 200 chỗ tại tầng 15, bao quát toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng và biển Mỹ Khê. Trang thiết bị âm thanh, ánh sáng hiện đại.
CÁC DỊCH VỤ KHÁC:
Trung tâm thương vụ, cho thuê xe, đặt tour du lịch. Giặt là.
ƯU ĐÃI ĐẶC BIỆT 
- Giá ưu đãi cho doanh nghiệp lữ hành, khách đoàn với các dịch vụ thuê phòng và ẩm thực.
- Giá đặc biệt cho khách lẻ, gia đình...
LIÊN HỆ: 305 Nguyễn Văn Thoại, Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng
Tel: 0511.6268866/ Hotline: 0511.3704288
Email: info@songconghoteldanang.com 
Website: www.songconghoteldanang.com

----------

